# ipod touch bloqué en mode réstaure



## apple for ever (20 Avril 2009)

Salut à tous.
Je suis nouveau sur le forum et comme vous pouvez le deviner je suis fan d'apple et j'ai un petit problème avec mon ipod touch.
Je l'ai restauré et il reste bloqué sur l'image où il y a le logo d'itunes et un cable usb.
J'ai donc essayé de le restaurer a nouveau mais lorsque je le connecte à itunes un message s'affiche et me dit : "itunes n'a pas pu se connecter à l'ipod touch car une erreur inconnue est survenue (OXE800005D)." Donc impossible de le restaurer.

Avis d'aide à tout ceux qui pourraient m'aider.

Merci


----------

